
Why Most Business Laptops Still Have Horrible, 1366 X 768 Screens - ohjeez
https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/businesses-shouldnt-buy-1366-laptops
======
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
> it costs only $39 to upgrade to 1080p

I don’t understand why anyone thinks it is a reasonable decision to buy the
coarsest low resolution screen available for actual work purposes. Bravo, you
saved $40 once – and pay with years of low productivity.

~~~
guitarbill
As a beancounter can say, "Hey, I saved us $8000 (200 laptops)! Now where's my
promotion?", and the low productivity won't be your problem - you might not
even realise it. So it's very easy to understand, actually.

------
nicolashahn
Personally, screen real estate is the second most important metric as far as
productivity goes, after RAM (I usually have a lot of browser tabs and
terminals open). I usually use two 2k monitors and my Macbook Pro's retina
screen when developing. I would definitely feel severely hampered by a single
screen with 768p resolution.

~~~
flukus
I find the opposite, 2 or more screens tends to distract me more than it
helps. I'm more productive on my 1366x768 13" screen as long as I have a
decent window manager (i3, tmux) that can actually manage your windows. I'd do
this all day if the ergonomics were better.

~~~
nicolashahn
For me, no matter how fast I can switch windows, it's still faster just to
glance at another monitor. And if I need to say, look at some example code in
a browser, while having my own code open in an editor, as well as another
terminal for reading output, it quickly gets very cramped at 1366x768.

------
wmf
1366x768 actually sounds appropriate for a 12" screen, but I guess moar pixles
is better.

1920x1080 is kind of high resolution for 1x mode, but maybe fighting bad
scaling is better than nothing.

~~~
Terretta
Oh, so you’re _that guy_ in IT procurement.

------
xstartup
SSD > RAM > Display

~~~
aiCeivi9
Is it? It is much easy to add/replace SDD & RAM but you are stuck with bad
display.

~~~
xstartup
I can do with a non retina display just fine but I can't live without SSD or
<16GB RAM.

